# Zanny's Art



## ZannyHyperness (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi guy's!

Just wanted to make a thread to post my art on here for y'all to see too!

My FurAffinity is here *ZannyHyperness FurAffinity
*
And here are two pictures I uploaded today!

*Redesign*





http://www.furaffinity.net/view/22432337/
*Run



*

He's from a joint Pokémon Nuzlocke myself and my friend *thethinkingfruit* are working on.


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 28, 2017)

Ooh I really like your style! It's really dynamic, and I love the motion in it, especially in the clothes and hairstyle!


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Jan 29, 2017)

Caryatid said:


> Ooh I really like your style! It's really dynamic, and I love the motion in it, especially in the clothes and hairstyle!



Aaah thank you! I'm really glad you like my style, and I'm so happy you love the motion in these, I love drawing clothes and hair in motion when I can, it makes the pieces feel more alive!


----------



## MissKittyMouse (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice! The second picture looks kind of like if Steven Universe was an anime! Haha!


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Feb 1, 2017)

MissKittyMouse said:


> Nice! The second picture looks kind of like if Steven Universe was an anime! Haha!



Oh my Gosh you just made me gasp and have the BIGGEST SMILE EVER, omg thank you so much ;v;

I'm glad you like them!


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Feb 6, 2017)

*FA - Minecraft Monday Ep 1 Art*

To watch the video this Thumbnail is for, here's the link!

*Youtube - Minecrat Monday - w/ Zanny and Avery - EP 01*


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Feb 13, 2017)

I finally figured out Mint's colour scheme!


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Feb 28, 2017)

Just finished a commission for Sriseru if you want to commission me here's my commission thread! [LINK]

[ONE] [TWO] [THREE]


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Mar 5, 2017)

Here's a commission I did for a friend for his *twitch channel!*


----------



## tiredbirb (Mar 8, 2017)

awww you do expression wonderfully! love your friends D&D character in particular XD


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Mar 9, 2017)

tiredbirb said:


> awww you do expression wonderfully! love your friends D&D character in particular XD



Aaah thank you! I'm glad you like them and Mint inparticular!

I was going to upload a bunch of sketches I'd done recently here today! Might as well do them now too!
























WOOH I tend to do a lot more sketches than I do fully rendered pictures, especially since most my fully rendered pictures are commissions and most are NDA's, weh TTvTT


----------



## tiredbirb (Mar 11, 2017)

Ahhhh so so so much expression in these latest pictures!!!


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Mar 18, 2017)

tiredbirb said:


> Ahhhh so so so much expression in these latest pictures!!!



AAAH thank you you're too kind x3

[24 Hours awake]









*Here are some doodles too of my Dragon Ball Z fan character, Comet!*


----------



## Orcashia (Mar 19, 2017)

Love the style and facial expressions!  expressions I'm still working on.


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 19, 2017)

Wow, all your work is so expressive and fluid! I love it.


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Mar 19, 2017)

Orcashia said:


> Love the style and facial expressions!  expressions I'm still working on.



Aww thank you! My favourite thing about doing expression's is you can pull them as far as you want! ALSO tip! Use a mirror and pull the expression in it to see how it looks, or take a photo of yourself pulling the face if you need too! It help's me lots!



Riley (TGS) said:


> Wow, all your work is so expressive and fluid! I love it.



;A; aah thank you! I'm really glad you think it's so expressive and fluid, I tend to struggle with the fluidity and I'm always excited when people say I achieve it! Thank you x3


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Mar 19, 2017)

*Champion Jamie and Sherbet*​
SO, two friends over on Tumblr and Deviantart drew their Pokémon Nuzlocke Trainers and their starter pokémon of choice as the Champions, and I decided to join the fun and draw my sunshine, Jamie and his little shit starter Sherbet as champions!

I also used this as another excuse to use my new fuzzy fun brush again too!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 19, 2017)

It's very round, almost like it would bounce on impact.


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Mar 22, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> It's very round, almost like it would bounce on impact.



Thank you!

Here's a new wip this time for a wallpaper for my patreon backers!

Mae Borowski from Night in the Woods


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Apr 5, 2017)

Here's last months Patreon Update!


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Apr 20, 2017)

Here are a bunch of stylised commission's I did for a client's book series, for her book covers.

www.furaffinity.net: COMM: Torn by zannyhyperness
www.furaffinity.net: COMM: Half Alive by zannyhyperness
www.furaffinity.net: COMM: Tracer by zannyhyperness
www.furaffinity.net: COMM: Blind by zannyhyperness
www.furaffinity.net: COMM: Healing by zannyhyperness


----------



## ZannyHyperness (May 1, 2017)

Here's April's update to my Pokemon Nuzlocke comic!

You can also find it over at the following links, to catch up on the story:
Deviantart
Nuzlocke Forums​
Below the spoiler cut is the latest update though.



Spoiler


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm really behind on rent guys, aah. 

But I've been drawing more fanart, take a look!


----------



## KiokuChan (Jun 25, 2017)

I really like the two pictures you posted on the first post. Good luck!!


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm planning to start doing Speed Paints on youtube, my first video botched up but here's the art piece I drew of my Dungeons and Dragons character, Mint as a Pony from My Little Pony!

Mint Pony


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Mar 7, 2018)

Got a LOT of pictures to show you all guys!
I'm going to try and keep up with posting on Fur Affinity now guys, since I'm working more on anthro art.
I don't have any in this batch yet since I'm still cleaning up the images but soon​
I also have emergency cheap commissions open guys if you want!
*⭐️Click this link to find out more information about it!⭐️*


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Mar 10, 2018)

Here's a bunch of images I've create din my absence, of my Dungeons and Dragons characters and my DMs character.

I even drew mine as a unicorn from My Little Pony!


----------

